# فاتح رحم



## ahmedcrow

في هذه الآية من إنجيل لوقا "كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ: أَنَّ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ فَاتِحَ رَحِمٍ يُدْعَى قُدُّوسًا لِلرَّبِّ" ،"فاتح رحم" تعني مولود أي هي إطناب أم تعني بالغ الحلم؟​


----------



## elroy

فاتح الرحم هو البكر.


----------



## ahmedcrow

راجعتُ بعض الآيات في التوراة ويبدو القول كما قلت ،ففي شريعتها له البكور والعشور والسبت.​


----------

